

Ask 37signals: Can I build a product business if I'm just a designer? - brett
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/668-ask-37signals-can-i-build-a-product-business-if-im-just-a-designer

======
henning
Making development environments for non-programmers that are useful to non-
programmers and possibly flexible enough to create real products seems pretty
hard.

I know a lot of programmers are very skeptical of anything like that for
various reasons.

------
maurycy
Funny. Seems that programmers wish they can design. And designers wish they
can program. And both parties feel bad.

------
fauigerzigerk
I've been working with brilliant people who don't know how to program. They
have been very valuable and very capable of building a business. But in a
typical startup you get to that phase where everyone is working full throttle
and then what happens is that these brilliant people do stuff like manual data
cleansing work for weeks on end simply because they cannot bring themselves to
learn how a loop and a regex works. That's a shame. Trouble is that sometimes
that kind of work cannot be outsourced because it requires intimate knowledge
about the project to do it right.

~~~
samb
That the "business person" in a typical startup doesn't have anything better
to do during the build phase creates typical startups, in my opinion.
Brilliant people should be doing brilliant things. If they're not, maybe
they're not.

------
naivehs
Encouraging words for designers.

